# Kommunikation zwischen zwei S7-200 CPUs



## defacto (31 Dezember 2006)

Hallo Leute,
ich absolviere zur Zeit ein Studium zum staatlich geprüften Elektrotechniker (Vollzeit). Bei meinem Techniker-Projekt handelt es sich um eine Steuerung für eine Gleisbaumaschiene, bei der ich wegen der Anzahl der Ein- und Ausgänge zwei S7-200 CPUs 226 einsetze. Die beiden CPUs sind übrigens etwa 15-20m voneinander entfernt und sollten ursprünglich eigentlich unabhängig voneinander funktionieren. Beim Entwickeln der Programme für beide CPUs hat sich nun allerdings ergeben, dass es nötig ist, 3 Bits von CPU1 nach CPU2 zu übertragen und außerdem weitere 3 Bits von CPU2 nach CPU1 zu übertragen. Momentan realisiere ich dies, indem ich 3 DAs von CPU1 auf 3 DEs von CPU2 schalte und umgekehrt. Ich weiß natürlich, dass das keine besonders elegante Lösung ist. Außerdem bin ich mit den Programmen der beiden CPUs noch nicht fertig und bin mir deshalb nicht sicher, dass nicht noch mehr zu übertragende Bits dazu kommen. Leider habe ich absolut keine Erfahrung in Sachen RS485, PPI oder Profibus. Aus den Ausführungen im S7-200 Systemhandbuch werde ich leider nicht schlau und auch beim googlen habe ich keine relevanten Informationen gefunden. Meine Fragen lauten also:

Kann ich die RS485 Kommunikationsschnittstellen der beiden CPUs dazu benutzen, um Bits, Bytes, Wörter oder Doppelwörter von einer CPU zur Anderen zu übertragen?
Wenn ja, wie gehe ich dabei vor?
Was ist dabei zu beachten?

Ich weiß nicht, ob es relevant ist, aber hier noch zwei Fakten:

1. Ich besitze das USB/PPI Multi Master Cable.
2. Im normalen Betrieb der Maschine soll kein PC bzw. Notebook mit STEP 7-Micro/WIN mit einer Kommunikationsschnittstelle verbunden sein.

Ich hoffe, der Eine oder Andere von euch kann mir dabei weiterhelfen und danke euch schon mal im Voraus.

Bis Bald.


----------



## Rainer Hönle (31 Dezember 2006)

Über Profibus bzw. PPI geht das nicht, da sie S7-200 Slave ist und nur antwortet wenn sie gefragt wird. Allerdings kann doch bei den großen 200er die zweite Schnittstelle mit einem freien Protokoll verwendet werden. Mal in dieser Richtung suchen, was da möglich ist.


----------



## lorenz2512 (31 Dezember 2006)

Hallo,
hier mal was ganz Ausführliches zum Thema, da findest Du noch mehr zur S7-200, mit Beispielen.http://www.automation.siemens.com/microset/html_00/support/tipps/tt-kommunizieren.htm


----------



## Jens15 (1 Januar 2007)

*PPI Netzwerk*

Hallo und frohes neues Jahr ,

es ist möglich mit einem PPI Netzwerk ein paar Byte zu übertragen.
Mit einen Profibuskabel müssen einfach die beiden Schnittstellen verbunden werden. Die beiden CPU´s müssen unterschiedliche Adressen haben. Einzustellen in den Systemeinstellungen.

Die eigentliche Funktion ist NETR und NETW (Aus Netz lesen und schreiben). Sie kann automatisch mit einen in der Software MicroWin vorhandenem Konfigurator projektiert werden.

Einfach Adresse der CPU angeben, mit der kommuniziert werden soll, Datenbereich (Quelle u. Ziel) und Anzahl der zu übertragenen Bytes angeben und fertig.

Die dann automatisch generierten Bausteine müssen noch aufgerufen werden.

Die Funktion muß nur in einer CPU vorhanden sein. Die andere CPU bleibt unberührt.

Viel erfolg


----------



## Helmut (2 Januar 2007)

Hallo Leute,

natürlich kann zwischen S7-200 Daten ausgetauscht werden. Hier mal ein paar Eckdaten:

PPI-Netzwerk: max. 32 PPI-Master, insgesamt 126 Teilnehmer
9600, 19200 oder 187,5kB Bitrate.

In MicroWIn gibts dazu auch einen Assistenten, der alles recht einfach macht. Zu finden unter Operationsassitenten NETR/NETW.

Alle Daten werden über den V-Speicher übertragen. D.h. Eingänge/Ausgänge usw. erst in den V-Speicher und dan übertragen. 

Viel Spass beim testen und ein gutes Neues.

Gruss

Helmut


----------



## Rainer Hönle (2 Januar 2007)

Wie geht das technisch? Die 200er ist doch Slave am Bus. Und ein Slave darf nur was sagen, wenn er gefragt wird. Weiss jemand, was Siemens da gemacht hat? Was passiert wenn zusätzlich Master am Bus sind?


----------



## Jens15 (2 Januar 2007)

*Ppi*

Hallo,
der CPU wird im SMB 30 (1. Schnittstelle) gesagt das das PPI Protokoll freigegeben wird, quasi der Masterbetrieb ( habe ich in meinem 1. Beitrag verschwiegen, weil das vom Assistenten erledigt wird). Die CPUén aus denen gelesen, bzw in die geschrieben wird bleiben unberüht. Quasi Slave modus aber halt auch PPI Protokoll. Von der Physik her halt RS485 - Token Ring.

Das ganze funzt eigentlich sehr gut, man kann sogar auf einen Slave (ohne in Ihm nur eine Anweisung zu schreiben) mit PPI und im gleichen Netz mit einer 300er (Put + Get) drauf rumtrommeln.:twisted: Mit MPI natürlich!


----------



## mr__mines (2 Januar 2007)

Wie weis ich nicht, aber es geht !
Hat aber nichts mit Master oder Slave wie bei der S7-300 beim Profibus zu tun. Daher giebt es ja beim PPI den MULIMASTERBETRIEB !!! Dazu braucht man aber das USB-PPI Kabel, da es ansonsten sehr lange dauern kann.

Ich denke jede CPU kann im PPI-Netz in Ihrem "Zeitfenster nach dem Tocken" machen was sie will. Grob gesagt...   (RS485 ???)

Ich nehme die 200er immer bei kleineren Projekten her.
Mit dem Assistenten geht das sehr einfach.
Einfach die entfernte Adresse eingeben. 
Lesen oder Schreiben auswählen.
Wie viele Bytes und ab wann.
Fertig.

Bei der gegenüberliegenden CPU muß man gar nicht machen.

Man kann dann noch den Takt und einen Fehler auslesen.  
Sehr einfach und bereits integriert.


----------



## Rainer Hönle (2 Januar 2007)

mr__mines schrieb:


> Hat aber nichts mit Master oder Slave wie bei der S7-300 beim Profibus zu tun. Daher giebt es ja beim PPI den MULIMASTERBETRIEB !!!


Der Multimasterbetrieb sagt nur aus, dass an einem PPI-Netz mehrere Master sein können. Also ein PG und z.B. ein TD. Wenn dies der Fall ist, dann muss der Zugriff der Master synchronisiert werden. D.h. über den Token wird der Zugriff erlaubt. Dieses Verhalten ist identisch mit MPI/PB. Im Singlemasterbetrieb ist ein Token absolut überflüssig da er nur an sich selbst weitergegeben werden könnte. Und das kann man auch gleich bleibenlassen.



> Dazu braucht man aber das USB-PPI Kabel, da es ansonsten sehr lange dauern kann.


Der Datenaustausch zwischen den CPUs muss doch auch ohne dieses Kabel PC-SPS funktionieren, oder nicht?


----------



## Rainer Hönle (2 Januar 2007)

Jens15 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> der CPU wird im SMB 30 (1. Schnittstelle) gesagt das das PPI Protokoll freigegeben wird, quasi der Masterbetrieb ( habe ich in meinem 1. Beitrag verschwiegen, weil das vom Assistenten erledigt wird). Die CPUén aus denen gelesen, bzw in die geschrieben wird bleiben unberüht. Quasi Slave modus aber halt auch PPI Protokoll. Von der Physik her halt RS485 - Token Ring.
> 
> Das ganze funzt eigentlich sehr gut, man kann sogar auf einen Slave (ohne in Ihm nur eine Anweisung zu schreiben) mit PPI und im gleichen Netz mit einer 300er (Put + Get) drauf rumtrommeln.:twisted: Mit MPI natürlich!


Ist diese CPU dann bei der Diagnosefunktion z.B. über 5611/5511/5512 immer noch als Slave am Bus?


----------



## Jens15 (2 Januar 2007)

Rainer Hönle schrieb:


> Der Multimasterbetrieb sagt nur aus, dass an einem PPI-Netz mehrere Master sein können. Also ein PG und z.B. ein TD. Wenn dies der Fall ist, dann muss der Zugriff der Master synchronisiert werden. D.h. über den Token wird der Zugriff erlaubt. Dieses Verhalten ist identisch mit MPI/PB. Im Singlemasterbetrieb ist ein Token absolut überflüssig da er nur an sich selbst weitergegeben werden könnte. Und das kann man auch gleich bleibenlassen.
> 
> Der Datenaustausch zwischen den CPUs muss doch auch ohne dieses Kabel PC-SPS funktionieren, oder nicht?


 
Er gibt ihn immer wieder an sich selbst weiter weil er ihn an den nächsten Master weitergeben will, der Schlingel. Sonst könnte man ja mit einem PG nicht dazwischen.

Ja das geht auch ohne dieses Kabel PC-SPS.


----------



## Jens15 (2 Januar 2007)

Rainer Hönle schrieb:


> Ist diese CPU dann bei der Diagnosefunktion z.B. über 5611/5511/5512 immer noch als Slave am Bus?


 

ja mit meinem 5511 geht das, allerdings nicht auf dem sog. Master.
der machte Zicken:???: . Warum weiß ich nicht (mehr  )

Wenn ich ihm ans Leder wollte, habe ich in auf Stop gesetzt


----------



## defacto (2 Januar 2007)

Hallo Leute,
danke für eure kompetenten Antworten, das PPI-Netwerk und die Funktionen NETR und NETW sind die ideale Lösung für mein Problem.
Im aktuellen S7-200 Systemhandbuch auf den Seiten 230 bis 233 gibt es dazu auch Erläuterungen, wenn auch recht oberflächlich.


----------



## Rainer Hönle (2 Januar 2007)

defacto schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> danke für eure kompetenten Antworten, das PPI-Netwerk und die Funktionen NETR und NETW sind die ideale Lösung für mein Problem.
> Im aktuellen S7-200 Systemhandbuch auf den Seiten 230 bis 233 gibt es dazu auch Erläuterungen, wenn auch recht oberflächlich.



Super, habe in der Doku zum Teil die Antwort auf meine Fragen gefunden. Die restlichen Unklarheiten kann sicher nur noch ein Protokollanalyser beseitigen.


----------



## mr__mines (2 Januar 2007)

Rainer Hönle schrieb:


> Der Datenaustausch zwischen den CPUs muss doch auch ohne dieses Kabel PC-SPS funktionieren, oder nicht?



Das USB-PPI Kabel ist zur Komunikation mit dem PG notwendig. Mir dem "normalem" RS232 PC-PPI Wandler geht das dann nicht mehr, ohne die CPU auf STOP schalten zu müssen wenn man mit dem PG drauf will. War bei mir bis jetzt immer so. Ich glaub MICROWIN sagt das sogar wenn man "MULTIMASTER Netzwerk" anwählt ...

Das mit dem anderen Technischen, da habt Ihr besseres Hintergrundwissen. Ich bin nur ein USER. 
So long MR.


----------



## Automatik-Holgi (1 Februar 2008)

mr__mines schrieb:


> Das USB-PPI Kabel ist zur Komunikation mit dem PG notwendig. Mir dem "normalem" RS232 PC-PPI Wandler geht das dann nicht mehr, ohne die CPU auf STOP schalten zu müssen wenn man mit dem PG drauf will. War bei mir bis jetzt immer so. Ich glaub MICROWIN sagt das sogar wenn man "MULTIMASTER Netzwerk" anwählt ...
> 
> Hallo Freunde!
> Ist es wirklich so?
> ...


----------



## Helmut (4 Februar 2008)

Hallo,

das RS232 PC/PPI Kabel unterstützt Multimaster, aber nicht mit dem RS232/USB Umsetzer.

Gruss

Helmut


----------



## Syntaxfehler (4 November 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe 2x CPUs (224XP und 226). Die habe ich über Profibus-Stecker (als MPI-Bus) untereinander verbunden. Ein Touch Panel ist auch noch dabei, das als Master läuft. 

Nachdem ich mit dem Assisteten NETR/NETW eingerichtet habe und meine V-Speicher deklariert habe, kann ich trotzdem keine Daten versenden.

Muss ich auf PPI umschalten? Wenn ja, wie mache ich das bei einer S7-200?? 
Zum einloggen habe ich das RS232/PPI-Kabel. So wie ich das gelesen habe, benötige ich dazu nun den USB/PPI-Kabel?

Gruß
Syny


----------



## Helmut (4 November 2008)

Hallo,

versuchs mal nur zwischen den CPU's 
(unterschiedliche Stationsadressen beachten 
z.B. PC = 0 (default), Panel = 1 (default) , CPU 1 = 2 (default), CPU 2 = 3 (muß geändert werden). Baudraten überall gleich!)
Wenns läuft, das PPI-Kabel mit reinhängen (vorher PPI Advanced aktivieren)
Dann das Panel dazu (Panel ist dann aber nicht mehr der einzige Master am Bus).

Das sollte helfen.

Gruss

Helmut


----------



## Syntaxfehler (5 November 2008)

Hallo Helmut,

die unterschiedlichen Adresse und Baudrathe muss gleich sein, ist mir bekannt und hatte ich eingestellt (Panel Adr.10, CPU224 Adr.11, CPU226 Adr.12). Ich habe es mit PPI Advanced aktivieren versucht, da kam die Fehlermeldung (siehe Screenshot) das es nur über RS232/USB Mulit-Master Kabel funktioniert.
Auch mit abgeklemmten (Buskabel) Panel , sprich nur die 2 CPUs über Bus funktioniert auch nicht.

Was fehlt noch an Einstellungen? Ich habe mal Screenshots gemacht. Muss man das PPI-Protokoll noch irgendwo aktivieren?

Gruß
Syny


----------



## Helmut (6 November 2008)

Hallo,

hier mal ein Beispiel für deine beide CPU's. 

Es werden die Eingänge der einen CPU auf die Ausgänge der anderen CPU übertragen. Also von 
CPU224XP Eingänge auf CPU226 Ausgänge und 
CPU226 Eingänge auf CPU224XP Ausgänge. 
Folgende Kom-Parameter sind eingestellt:

CPU224XP SS0, PPI-Adr. 11, Baudrate 9600
CPU226 SS0, PPI-Adr. 12, Baudrate 9600 

Also spiel mal die Progs in die jeweilige CPU, Verbinde die Schnittstellen 0 mit einem Profibus-Kabel, Abschlußwiderstände EIN!

Dann müsstest du die Eingänge von einer CPU auf den Ausgängen der anderen übertragen können.

PC mit ins Netz:
1. RS232 PC-PPI Kabel, Alle DIP aus bis auf DIP 5 = 1 (PPI-Multimaster Einstellung)
2. USB PC/PPI-Kabel, keine Einstellung notwendig
3. Für beide in MW in Kommunikation für das PPI-Kabel PPI-Advanced aktivieren
*****************************************************
Solltest du dein RS232 PC-PPI-Kabel über USB-Adapter verwenden (weil dein PC keine RS232 SS mehr hat und du kein USB-Kabel hast), dann geht das nicht, da über einen USB-Adapter Multimaster nicht funktioniert!!
*****************************************************
Wenn daß funktioniert, dann dein Panel dazu. Vorher im HB des Panels nachlesen, ob das Netzwerkfähig ist und ob die Kommunikation zu einem PPI-Master möglich ist (CPU224XP). Das Panel ist dann nicht mehr der einzige Master im Netzwerk.

Hoffe das hilft dir weiter.

Gruss Helmut


----------



## Automatik-Holgi (7 November 2008)

*****************************************************
Solltest du dein RS232 PC-PPI-Kabel über USB-Adapter verwenden (weil dein PC keine RS232 SS mehr hat und du kein USB-Kabel hast), dann geht das nicht, da über einen USB-Adapter Multimaster nicht funktioniert!!
*****************************************************




Das hätte ich vor einem Jahr wissen müssen.....:twisted::twisted::twisted::twisted:
naja möglicherweise habe ich damals nicht ausreichend nachgefragt.


----------



## Helmut (11 November 2008)

Hallo Holgi,

trosssssssssst. Da hab ich mir auch einen Wolf gesucht. 

Gruss

Helmut


----------



## Automatik-Holgi (11 November 2008)

naja was solls?
Danke trotzdem...auch für dein Mitgefühl


----------



## Automatik-Holgi (22 Dezember 2009)

Hey Leute (Helmut), ich bins wieder .. lang ists her...
seit ca. 1Jahr läuft der Bus einwandfrei mit NETR und NETW und sogar mit nem TD200 dran.
Dummerweise habe ich den OP-Assistenten damals zu spärlich konfiguriert !
Jeweils ein Byte in die "Slave"-CPU schreiben und lesen..
Die acht Schreib-Bits genügen mir aber jetzt nicht mehr. Hab den Assistenten schon öfter geändert (aus einem Byte zwei gemacht z.B.) bzw. gelöscht und neu benutzt aber was ich auch mache, wenn der Einstellungen nicht so übernommen werden, wie es jetzt ist, läuft der Bus einfach nicht mehr. Hat jemand einen Rat für mich?


----------



## Helmut (23 Dezember 2009)

Hallo Holgi,

das einzige Problem was ich in dem Zusammenhang kenne sind evtl. Speicherüberschneidungen.

Oftmals passiert das bei dem TD-Assi. Am Ende wird, abhängig von der aktuellen Speicherbelegung ein Bereich für den TD-Assi >vb0 als Startadresse vorgeschlagen. Das funktioniert ohne Probleme, aber am Ende wird noch gefragt, ob der Versatz in VW0 eingetragen werden soll. Und hier wird wenn du mit Ja antwortest VW 0 mit dem Versatz zur Startadresse der TD-Konfig überschrieben.

Da der NETW/NETR Assi aber immer die ersten 4 Bytes verwendet und dann evtl. vom TD assi mit dem Versatz überschreiben wird funktioniert NETW/NETR dann nicht mehr.

Kannst das ja mal testen, dann wird es klarer.

Wenn das das Problem ist, dann die Fragen nach dem Eintrag des Versatz beim TD-Assi mit NEIN beantworten. Dies hat aber dann zur Folge, daß du die Startadresse für den Parameterbaustein des TD im TD-Setup von Hand eingeben mußt.
Mußt du dannach das TD tauschen, dann wird das neue ohne diese Änderung aber nicht funktionieren.

!!! Docu ist sehr wichtig in dem Fall !!!

Hoffe das hilft dir.

Frohe Weihnachten und einen guten Rutsch

Helmut


----------



## Automatik-Holgi (23 Dezember 2009)

Dankeschön...
Ich werd das demnächst mal untersuchen.
Dir auch schöne Feiertage.
Gruß
Holgi


----------



## Automatik-Holgi (24 Mai 2010)

Hallo Helmut (und alle anderen),
mein o.a. Problem besteht weiterhin.
Ich habe in den letzten Monaten immer wieder einiges versucht, aber alles ohne Erfolg.
Beim jüngsten Versuch habe ich im TD200-Assi den ganzen TD-Block gelöscht (nur zum Testen, ob die Speicherüberschneidungen, die von Helmut angesprochen wurden, weg sind)
Dann habe ich im NETR/NETW-Assistenten die Operationen von 2 auf 4 Byte aufgestockt (jeweils noch einmal NETW und einmal NETR)
Aber selbst ohne TD funktioniert das nicht.
Was habe ich falsch gemacht? Wer hat eine Idee? Könnte mir jemand besser helfen, wenn ich ihm meine aktuellen Programme zusende?
Vielen Dank im voraus. 
Schöne Grüße
Holger


----------



## erzteufele (25 Mai 2010)

setz es doch einfach rein, wenn ich langeweile hab schau ich´s mal an... also spätestens wenn´s wieder regnet und ich zuhause nix zu tun hab^^


----------



## Automatik-Holgi (25 Mai 2010)

äääh danke erstmal.. ich könnte Dir es per E-Mail (privat) schicken, anders wüsste ich nicht, wie ich meine Progs hier einstellen könnte.


----------



## erzteufele (26 Mai 2010)

mmm als zip
*zip* 	9,54 MB

einfach auf antworten anhänge (kleine büroklammer) und wie groß wird dein projekt schon sein ? mein größtes s7-200er programm ist 46kb groß jeder normal sterbliche programmierer hätte hier eine 300er genommen ... aber dies hatte noch mein vorgänger zu entscheiden... in dem programm ist sogar eine ppi verbindung zweier 200er und zu einem tp177 drinn ^^


----------



## Automatik-Holgi (27 Mai 2010)

bitte schön:


----------



## Automatik-Holgi (30 Mai 2010)

einen wunderschönen guten Abend..
könnte mir jemand bei meinem Problem weiterhelfen vielleicht?
Liebe Grüße
Holger


----------



## erzteufele (31 Mai 2010)

also weiß ja nicht wie du den baustein "kommunikation" gemacht hast denk mal einfach ist der entschlüsselte net_exe oder ? 

ich habe ja wie gesagt auch so eine kommunikation allerdings hatte ich auch schonmal probleme mit dem schalten des baustein seg mal anstelle des E2.7 zum aufrufen des bausteins den SM0.0 drann sonnst sieht alles normal aus wenn´s dann immernoch nicht geht hast du schon die leitung durchgemessen  ?

grüßel

ps: wenn du im assistenden was verändert musst du auch den neuen net_exe aufruhen normal, also ich würde den "kommunikation" rauswerfen und den net_exe einbinden


----------



## Automatik-Holgi (31 Mai 2010)

Hey Yo!
Ich glaub ich habs jetzt!! Ich hatte tatsächlich den Baustein Kommunikation nicht vollständig gelöscht gehabt. Nachdem ich das dann gemacht und den Assistenten neu "gefüttert" habe, lief die Sache !
Tausend Dank, Kollege !

Gruß Holger


----------



## Neuling123 (16 Februar 2011)

*Hab da ma ein Problem*

Hi 
ich bin gerade dabei 2 CPU der s7-200er Serie (212 u. 224) so mit eineander zu verknüpfen das wenn ich ein Eingang von der CPU 224 ansteuer, das ein Ausgang der CPU 212 angesteuert wird.

Hab soweot schon die Kommunikation mit einerm PPI hingekriegt und auch versucht ein Programm zu schreiben:

CPU224 Adresse 4 (Sender)

NW1
LD E0.0
EU
LPS
UN A0.0
S M0.0, 1
LPP
U A0.0
R M0.0, 1

NW2
LD SM0.0
MOVB MB0, AB0

NW3 (Manuelle Konfiguration)
LD SM0.1
MOVB 2, SMB30

NW4
LD SM0.0
MOVB 3, VB21
MOVD &MB22, VD22
MOVB 1, VB26
MOVB AB0, VB27

NW5
LD SM0.0
NETW VB20, 0

CPU 212 (Empfänger)
LD SM0.0
MOVB MB22, AB0

so hab das Programm fast fertig im Internet gefunden 
ich hab nur ein Problem damit:
wenn ich versuche in die CPU 212 das MOVB mit dem MB22 zu setzen wird das rot unterstrichen und sagt mir das:
Der Adressbereich für Speicher im Operanden is ungültig.
Doch wenn ich ins Handbuch gucke steht da das dieser Baustein den MB eigl mit unterstützt. 
Danke im vorraus für eure Hilfe 
mfg Neuling123


----------



## PN/DP (16 Februar 2011)

Neuling123 schrieb:


> wenn ich versuche in die CPU 212 das MOVB mit dem MB22 zu setzen wird das rot unterstrichen und sagt mir das:
> Der Adressbereich für Speicher im Operanden is ungültig.
> Doch wenn ich ins Handbuch gucke steht da das dieser Baustein den MB eigl mit unterstützt.


Wenn Du ins Handbuch Deiner CPU212 oder in die MicroWIN-Hilfe guckst,
dann wirst Du feststellen, daß die CPU212 nur M0.0 bis M15.7 hat - also kein MB22.

Harald


----------



## Automatik-Holgi (30 Oktober 2011)

Hallo, ich bin auch mal wieder da und zwar mit folgender Frage:
Kann mir einer sagen, ob ich mittels NETR/NETW auch die aktuelle Uhrzeit von einer CPU aus der anderen (z.B. in regelmäßigen Abständen) auslesen kann...möglichst unkompliziert 
Habe bei der Suche im Forum leider nix gefunden..
Beste Grüße
Holger


----------



## Helmut (11 November 2011)

Hallo Holgi,

eine Standart-Funktion gibt es dafür nicht, aber es ist kein Problem.

CPU1 Uhrzeit auslesen und im V-Speicher ablegen.
V-Speicher mittels NETW in die andere CPU übertragen.

CPU2:
die empfangene Info dann als Uhrzeit verwenden.

Gruss

Helmut


----------



## Automatik-Holgi (12 November 2011)

Besten Dank mal an dieser Stelle. Werd ich demnächst mal versuchen.


----------

